

Tell PG: The username field in the login uses auto capitalization on phones - solipsist

When logging in on an iPhone or iPad, the username textbox auto capitalizes the entry. As the field is case-sensitive, I was wondering if you could try to disable this. I realize you don't spend much time offering support for mobile devices on HN, but this could prevent a lot of bad logins from occurring.<p>I'm not 100% if this would work, but you may be able to add an "autocapitalize" property to the field in the form. See: http://dotnetperls.com/iphone<p>Any web designer should be able to confirm if this could work.
======
pg
Sure, if someone can tell me authoritatively what to do.

~~~
grinich
Change

    
    
        <input type=text name="u" size=20>

to

    
    
        <input type=text name="u" size=20 autocorrect="off" autocapitalize="off">
    

Docs:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/safari/documentation/Appl...](http://developer.apple.com/library/safari/documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/DesigningForms/DesigningForms.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40006512-SW2)

~~~
pg
Better now?

~~~
solipsist
Yes, and thank you so much for doing this pg!

------
grinich
If you're reading HN on an iPhone, I built an app with a better experience:

<http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews>

~~~
veidr
I use your app on iPhone, and yes it is a significantly better experience.

BUT I have good eyesight, so I really wish I could make the font smaller. ;-)

~~~
grinich
Comments or homepage? iPhone 4?

~~~
veidr
Comments, on iPhone 4. Probably wouldn't have wanted that on any device before
the 960x640 Retina Display.

